# Crazy packet loss issues



## AndreasC (May 10, 2016)

Hi there. over the last week I've been experiencing extremely high amounts of packet loss with low ping and jitter on my laptop. This is fine for regular browsing but makes any sort of online gaming next to impossible. 

It ranges anywhere between 50-90% and packet loss is measured at 0 when I test ping using cmd on the default gateway. The problem disappears on an ethernet connection, is non-existent on other devices. 

I've followed the advice of other online resources but nothing seems to help. :banghead: Can someone please help? Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you contacted your ISP about this issue? Make sure they aren't changing anything on your line. They can also reset your connection.


----------



## AndreasC (May 10, 2016)

I haven't contacted them yet but I will tomorrow morning (it's late here in the UK but I will keep you posted), but could something the ISP has done affect one device specifically? 

There are other computers using the same connection but they are not experiencing the same issues at all. Does that not indicate that that it's an issue with the laptop, not the ISP?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Having them check won't hurt.

As for the problem device, where is it located and how far away from the router is it?

Have you tried to reinstall your network driver on this PC?


----------

